# [SOLVED] xbacklight stopped to work

## astor86

After a full system update, xbacklight stopped to work

```
$ xbacklight = 100

No outputs have backlight property
```

any hints?

thanksLast edited by astor86 on Fri Oct 20, 2017 8:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astor86

if I run

```
# echo 416 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
```

I am able to change the brightness.. So I guess it is not an hardware issue

----------

## Hu

Perhaps you could describe what you mean by "full system update".  What is the output of emerge --info?  What package(s) did you change as part of the update?

----------

## tholin

Your full system update probably replaced xf86-video-intel with modesetting and it doesn't support xbacklight.

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=96572

----------

## astor86

thanks @tholin. Indeed xf86-video-intel was not installed.. So I emerged it, rebooted and now xbacklight works.

Is there a log where I can double check if xf86-video-intel was removed by the depclean?

thanks

----------

## astor86

yes indeed xf86-video-intel was removed by a depclean after the system update. I checked 

```
/var/log/emerge.log
```

thanks to all for supporting

----------

